# 1973-75 Ford F100 Grille



## Country Modeler (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can get this grille? I have checked multiple resin casters, but am not finding it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Does it have to be a resin casting?

Did you check 3d sources?

Model kit parts listings?

:lurk5:


----------



## Country Modeler (Sep 7, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Does it have to be a resin casting?
> 
> Did you check 3d sources?
> 
> ...


Hi,

No it does not have to be resin, I have looked everywhere an I have not found it yet.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Where did you get the one in you photos?


----------



## Country Modeler (Sep 7, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Where did you get the one in you photos?


It was from a build a guy in a Modeling group did about 5 years ago. The place he got it closed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand! What scale is it then?


----------



## Country Modeler (Sep 7, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Understand! What scale is it then?


Its 1/25 scale


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I couldnt find it as a single piece, but there are numerous model kits or diecasts you could scavange one from....


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Country Modeler said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get this grille? I have checked multiple resin casters, but am not finding it.


Country Modeler -- AMT made plastic kits of the 1973-1979 Ford pickups, that is a photo of one that you posted. You can probably find one at Ebay.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think any of AMTs kits were easy to come by at the time (expensive), that's why the poster asked this. They were supposed to release a 73 kit, not sure if they did. Mobius have released a 70-71 and 72 kit and greenlight has released a diecast 1/24 model.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> I don't think any of AMTs kits were easy to come by at the time (expensive), that's why the poster asked this. They were supposed to release a 73 kit, not sure if they did. Mobius have released a 70-71 and 72 kit and greenlight has released a diecast 1/24 model.



First Gear made 1/25th scale 1973 Ford pickups in diecast, the grille is plastic. I have several and I found this one on EBay just now in 15 seconds.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought three '73 AMT 1973 Ford pickups back then and they were not expensive at all. At Kmart, I paid less than $5 each for them.


----------

